# Riga - the metropolis of beauty



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*36. Very cosy small square in Old Town* - not a popular place but lovely one. I always like to imagine where I would want to live, and one of the places in Riga Old Town could be in that yellow building in this pic, in 5th (rooftop) floor. Like the building itself, and the view should be great from there, sneaking over Old Town's rooftops. 










Btw, today you can see Riga skyline in SSC banner too!


----------



## Zerg (Jan 29, 2009)

What a beautiful town...


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep, especially if counting it to be a city! And the skyline pic is just superb, thanks Vecais for that one!


----------



## sesvecan (May 13, 2007)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> *12. Part of Riga centre* (Boulevard Ring+Old Town) and other bank of Daugava river from Reval Hotel Latvia.


a real city with everything.
i saw every picture here and i am positively surprised.
maybe zagreb is a bit bigger but i think your city is more complete then our.
best regards from germany/croatia.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Thanks @ sesvecan! Riga and Zagreb is pretty much the same size though - Wikipedia shows Zagreb population: 804 200, Riga: 713 016. But Zagreb is growing city, while Riga population continue to decrease (from the peak of 909 000 in 1990 to the current number). 

Ok, time for today's (or actually, yesterdays, sorry, I'm working hard now, not that much time left for internet):










*37. Vīlandes and Veru street corner in "Silent centre". *


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

How truly beautiful this building looks and also all the neighbouring ones! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One of the best photos about Riga city:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*38. Here* another one beautiful though different style building - this one is in Pētersala historical district. It reminds me buildings in Stockholm.


----------



## Zerg (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeez Riga is beautiful. One of my "must see" destinations!!!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*39. Parex bank new headoffices*, recently built. Designed by Meinhard Von Gerkan.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Will try to catch days...










*40. Riga Old Town skyline* from Balasta dambis (dam on Daugava river, the place where Riga concert hall will be built) at summer evening. 



















*41. Sculpture* in National opera Garden. 



















*42. *Most beautiful Orthodox church in Riga - *Christ's Birth Orthodox Cathedral*, in very centre.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*43. Alberta square* with street restaurant at the southern outer side of Old Town - quiet and calm place.



















*44. Bruņinieku street 73a* - historical building in Grīziņkalns area.



















*45. Āgenskalns historical suburb on the left bank Riga - Nometņu street* view.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*46. Rietumu Capital Centre* - modern bank highrise in upcoming Skanstes district. From some angles it looks really good.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*47. View* over Tērbatas street in centre.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*48. Riga canal* in magical evening aura of autumn 2008.


----------



## viva la raza (Sep 4, 2009)

^^
Fantastic architecture. the new structures and the old blend perfectly, An obra maestra! This should inspire new growth centers and try to emulate. Bravo!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*49. St John's church* in Old Town. It's one of the oldest churches in Riga, built in 1234.


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

Triceratops said:


> Sorry, I don't get the big deal of you.. Exuse me if I offended you.. But hey, that fence is quite ugly to be honest, don't you agree? :dunno:
> 
> Btw, amazing piece of soviet architecture in the last pics!


j/k

but I dont like nice white gay fences:lol:

soviet building is amazing.


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> *49. St John's church* in Old Town. It's one of the oldest churches in Riga, built in 1234.


St John's?

John Smith came from UK and build a church?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Churches, cathedrals with the name St. John are almost in all Europe, and i dont think so that its British...


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

55. Is it really Riga? - you may want to ask. Yes, it is. *Spilves meadows* is a large unurbanized area of Riga, in the city's western-northern part.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*56.* Small and lovely church on Brīvības street - *Alexandr Nevsky Orthodox church.* It's unusual that it's separated in two parts - central hall and tower are 2 separate buildings as you see here.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*57. Skārņu and Audēju* street crossing. Audēju street is one of the lively Old Town streets, with many shops, restaurants and bars.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*58. Marijas and Elizabetes street corner* - one of countless grand street corners of Riga centre.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics again. I hope they keep Spilves meadows that way. Is it an protected nature area?


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

^^ Hopefully not! There are big plans of urbanizing that huge territory as well as expanding the existing airfield there, so such grand unused land will someday become one of the nicest residential and office area!! :banana:


----------



## Isbjoern (Aug 31, 2009)

^^ Even though I love urbanised landscape I think you got to have lots of green areas that blend in with the city. So I hope they will keep it protected if it is now. There are plenty other, much less beautiful places to build in.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Don't know about Spilves meadows protection for sure. But it seems they aren't protected because there are talks about industrial park construction now. It seems, Spilves meadows passed construction boom because they were previously included in Riga industrial port territory, it wasn't allowed to built there, and also because construction works there are quite difficult - meadows are very wet, a bit like a bog, needs long pales. One thing is for sure - area is so huge, that there should be even more crazy construction boom than the last one to fully built-up it. If we still struggle to urbanize much smaller, easier-to-built area with much higher commercial potential - Skanstes area close to centre - then I think, Spilves meadows will stay empty for a long long time. I'm not sad about that, rather otherwise - Spilves meadows is really very interesting and unique nature area for Riga, and there are many more areas which screams for urbanization first - Lucavsala, Zaķusala, areas close to Mežaparks, areas close to waterside on the left bank, etc, etc. There are also much potential to create higher density, filling the gaps in many more areas, which are overally urbanized, but not fully. When we would finish all that, and then we will start to feel the lack of space for further development, well, then we can start to think about Soilves meadows. 










*59. Grīziņkalns *could be regarded as part of historical centre, geographically it actually is inseparable part of it (south-eastern part), but officially it is separate historical suburb. In this thread, as I have zillions of pics of historical centre, I will count Grīziņkalns as a historical suburb and show pics from there in Wednesdays. This is corner building on *Tallinas (Tallin) street, *one of the main streets in eastern side of Riga centre. Buildings in Grīziņkalns looks more rough, they are much less renovated, because even historically as a workers district, and still until today, Grīziņkalns is poorest part of Riga centre.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Many cities should envy Riga the grandeur of those Art Nouveau buildings.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*60. Riga TV tower* is on of the best Soviet heritage examples in Riga. It is originally designed and great-looking tower which enriches the city's skyline. It's height is 365 metres, which makes it one of the highest structures in Europe.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*61. Riga skyline from Dzegužkalns hill.* Dzegužkalns is the highest hill in Riga, but that doesn't mean it's very high - just 26 metres. And one can't get great overall view of Riga from there, because the hill is overgrown with trees and there are only small "windows" to see the picture. This piece of Old Town skyline is taken wind tele-zoom through one such "window'.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*62. Central alley of Mežaparks (Forest Park).* Mežaparks is largest park of Riga, it's size is about 4 square kilometres (judging by Google Earth). Basically it is pine/deciduous trees forest, crossed by many paths, where people run, ride with bicycles, rollerskates, etc. Riga Zoological Garden is located there, on the one corner of the park, as well as open-air stage with the maximum capacity of 40 000, which was fulfilled in such events as Song and Dance Festival or Latvian pop group Prāta Vētra (Brainstorm) concerts.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*
63. New St. Gertrude church*.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*64. Mārstaļu street* in Old Town's southern part. Nice low-floor buildings side by side.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*65. Elizabetes, Kalpaka, Pulkveža Brieža and Strēlnieku streets junction* in the very beautiful Silent centre district, which hides many architectural treasures. See also my extensive thread about Silent centre.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*66. Bišumuiža historical suburb* is a nice charming district of small houses, some masonry, some wooden ones. It's peaceful atmosphere is disturbed by quite heavy traffic though - because through there goes the streets to Southern bridge, but I think it's only temporary, while 3rd stage of Southern bridge construction hasn't finished. Bišumuiža (Manor of Bees) is located on the left bank of Daugava, southern corner of the city. I don't know why it's called Manor of Bees, I would rather call it Ābolmuiža (Manor of Apples), because in August/September you can always smell strong apple aroma coming from many apple-gardens of private houses with extensive land areas around them - almost like in countryside (and one time I even almost get lost there - some dogs started to bark around, I felt like I'm miles away from the city). Exactly Bišumuiža is responsible about my increased appetite to apples in this autumn - hadn't eat them very long ago, but Bišumuiža's apple-trees allured me so strongly that I couldn't resist to go to market after these tasty fruits.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*67. Spilves airport.* This Stalinistic building between Dzirciems district and Spilve meadows was previous airport of Riga until the new one were built in the outskirts of the city. Now it's abandoned and sad, I think there should be, for example, aviation museum established inside.


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wonderful! Tbh, very strange to see soviet symbolics still in our days in Riga!! But a building itself is real soviet masterpiece, really hope they won't demolish it! They should indeed make there sort of museum or a small aviation centre! :cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

I like that Soviet symbolics, they are essential part of the building, why they have to be removed?










*68. Riga skyline* from supermarket Olimpija rooftop in Ķīpsala.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely lovely lovely! Very nice themed shots as usual and the clarity in these pictures is perfect, perfect light and everything!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*69. Arkādijas park* - it's very nice, spruce park right next to Uzvaras park (which I showed some 3-4 weeks ago), in Āgenskalns historical district. Nice canal flows through the park, with many waterlilies in them, and one part of the park is located on a hill, and every hill for such a flat city as Riga is a blessing. Here you see panoramic view from that hill to the lower part of park - in the left corner (on the bridge) you see wedding-guests.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

I love the Academy of Sciences; it reminds me of Moscow State University (no surprise really)

I am wondering whether to visit Riga in a few months; these pics are convicing me; thanks so much!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The park above looks great, very nice indeed


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

@Libertango - you're welcome! The best time to visit should be summer/late spring though, but if you will be lucky with some sunny "golden autumn" or "white winter" day, then it will be great as well!










*70. Old St. Ģertrūdes church* - in the recent poll in SSC it was recognized as the most beautiful church of Riga. It's built in 1869, with the tower height of 63 metres.


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

No wonder why exactly this church won - it's architecture is something really incrediable for Northern countries!! :banana:


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Beauty? Yes, and lots of it - thanks for proving that.
But metropolis? Thanks God it isn't so!
(I'd rather live in Riga than in Sao Paolo....)


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> @Libertango - you're welcome! The best time to visit should be summer/late spring though, but if you will be lucky with some sunny "golden autumn" or "white winter" day, then it will be great as well!


I guess it's pretty tough in winter, yea? Every year (for the last four years) I have had a city break in December, to buy some cool Christmas gifts! So I'm wondering about Riga this year...

That church is beautiful!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Discu said:


> Beauty? Yes, and lots of it - thanks for proving that.
> But metropolis? Thanks God it isn't so!
> (I'd rather live in Riga than in Sao Paolo....)


Thanks!
"Metropolis of beauty" - in other words, metropolis *in terms of* beauty - that's the meaning of thread title.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice church, but I voted another one (orthodox cathedral or so) 
It looks higher than 63 meter.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Libertango said:


> I guess it's pretty tough in winter, yea? Every year (for the last four years) I have had a city break in December, to buy some cool Christmas gifts! So I'm wondering about Riga this year...


Tough - no, the winters are warm in the last years, most of the time without snow, temperatures above zero, there is this irritating and depressing grey slush almost all the time. I would prefer a tough winter with minus 20 degrees, white snow and sun - but don't remember such winter in Latvia in the last 10 years. So, if you're worrying about coldness, then no reason for it (of course, if this winter suddenly won't turn out different) - I guess, winters in Latvia is pretty much similar to winter in UK, just may be some 3-5 degrees colder.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

^Oh OK; that doesn't sound too bad (though I love the freezing temps, snow and blazing sun too) so maybe I'll do Riga this year; there are some economy flights going from my nearest airport too, so it looks likely.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Sorry, forgot about Monday's picture, so here it comes:










*71. Dom's square* - one of Old Town's main squares. Historically, there was a built-up, but the square was established just in the second half of 19th Century, by torning down the ancient houses surrounding Riga Cathedral.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*72. K. Valdemāra street* - entrance to Riga centre when looking from Vanšu bridge.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

^Beautiful buidlings. I think I'm convinced (to come )


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Libertango said:


> ^Beautiful buidlings. I think I'm convinced (to come )


Have you seen my other thread about Riga - Dreamlike reality: Art Nouveau of Riga? You shouldn't miss these buildings when you're in Riga - and there is much more!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*73. "Vārpa"* - another beer factory, this one in Maskavas historical suburb. It's built in 1898.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Great pics again! 
Are these recent pictures? Cause I remember the Venetian-Style building on Dome square (left on photo 71) was under renovation in August.
That view from Vanšu bridge is stunning!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Wow! Great pics again!
> Are these recent pictures? Cause I remember the Venetian-Style building on Dome square (left on photo 71) was under renovation in August.
> That view from Vanšu bridge is stunning!


Thanks!
Some pics are recent, some a bit older. The pic of Dom square is taken in June 2008 - so, before renovation. Last 2 pics are from August-September 2009.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*74. Appartment building "Centra nams".* Not the best modern architecture, but not the worst either. At least some urban accent closer to Daugava riverside.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Not the best architecture, indeed. But it's colourful.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice shots there as usual mate. As you say, the architecture is not brilliant but I think only the pyschedelic bit with a bit of yellow, a bit of red etc. - the glass corners and curves are quite attractive actually. The multicolours are the mistake that planners make so often in cities, notably to me in Bristol.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the modern pics, as you promised, vecais! I like it, but Riga's best architecture is its classical buildings!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Libertango said:


> Thanks for the modern pics, as you promised, vecais! I like it, but Riga's best architecture is its classical buildings!


That's for sure, but there is one exception though. Probably will show it in next Thursday! Stay tuned!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*75. View to Boulevard Rin*g in centre and *left bank Riga* in background.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*
76. *View to *southern part of Kīšezers lake *- large lake (17,3 sq. km - almost 6% of Riga area) which is situated in the northern-eastern part of Riga. Jugla commieblock suburb skyline in the background.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Fantastic thread, thanks so much for it!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

thanks, mate!
I'm a bit lazy again 










*77.* Some small lutheran church in Pokrova cemetery (eastern part of centre).


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*78. Riharda Vāgnera street* - it leads from department store "Centrs" to Līvu square.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*79. Brīvības street* in centre's eastern part.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*80. Mežaparks historical suburb* - one of the posh villas of this wealthies' suburb. The owner of this house was so unhappy about me taking pictures, that she even threatened to me with security guards.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*81. *Simple but nice looking office building on left bank Riga, Bauskas street.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I like rhe firts imega of this building. The other facade is not that nice. But that's only my personal opinion.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

^I really like them; nice, simple, clean, modern.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*82. View of Riga central part* from St Peter's church in spring 2009, and the same view from autumn 2008.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*83. Juglas lake* is another lake of Riga, situated right next to south from the Ķīšezers lake which I showed last Saturday.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*84. St Francois Catholic church* in Maskavas district.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Beautiful pic of Juglas Lake


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*
85. Mazā Peitavas street* in Old Towns silent/empty part.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*86. Wooden house* inside in one of the centre quarters' inner yards.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*87. Āgenskalns historical suburb* - green, peaceful and rich in architecture.


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Who could knew, there are such hidden treasures of wooden architecture in Riga, just adorable!! :cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*
88. Latvijas Krājbanka bank* offices in upcoming Skanste district - this concrete+glass cube is quite good looking, although nothing special. Just a bit farther there is finishing the construction of another bank (NORD/LB) building - that one should look even better.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*89.* Ķīpsala island southern end with Vanšu bridge and right bank.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

double post


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*
90. Bastejkalns hill* in this autumn (last Friday).


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*91. St Trinity Orthodox Cathedral.* Located in eastern part of the centre. Actually it's not allowed to take pictures there, but I noticed that sign just after I took my pics


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*92. Alksnāja street*, view to southern side and to northern side.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*93. Brīvības street* about 2 km from Old Town becomes snaky, these curves provides interesting view perspectives in combination with the historical built-up.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*94.* Beautiful historical building and a commieblock lives side by side in *Sarkandaugava* historical suburb.

Btw... I get the feeling that the lifespan of this thread concept is coming to an end. I have something different in my mind already. But have to reach the number 100 here before.


----------



## JohnFlint1985 (Jun 15, 2007)

Fantastic pictures - thank you so much! Riga is getting better and better


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*95.* The best example of modern architecture of Riga is *"Saules akmens" (Sun stone) or Swedbank offices highrise*. I think it's one of the best designed highrises in Europe, no more, no less. 

From eastern (front) side:










From northern side:










From western side:










From southern side:


----------



## Isbjoern (Aug 31, 2009)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> *95.* The best example of modern architecture of Riga is *"Saules akmens" (Sun stone) or Swedbank offices highrise*. I think it's one of the best designed highrises in Europe, no more, no less.
> 
> I agree with you, I can't think of any better designed or better-looking highrises in Europe. I remember seeing that building during my visit to Riga about three years ago, was it built back then or have I just made that up?
> 
> About closing this thread, I hope that you will still be around on SSC, because you're definitely the best cityscape photographer I've ever seen and I'd love to see more of your photos!


----------



## Isbjoern (Aug 31, 2009)

And I see the quote messed itself up a bit, but we'll go with that...


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Isbjoern said:


> I agree with you, I can't think of any better designed or better-looking highrises in Europe. I remember seeing that building during my visit to Riga about three years ago, was it built back then or have I just made that up?
> 
> About closing this thread, I hope that you will still be around on SSC, because you're definitely the best cityscape photographer I've ever seen and I'd love to see more of your photos!


Thanks to you! Actually, I'm not closing this thread, I know for sure that I will return here to daily posting - and maybe soon. Just for a while I decided to try out a different thread concept - and you're very welcome to my new Riga thread: Riga photo colada!


----------



## Alvaro Mardones (Nov 18, 2008)

Amazing photos, and a beatiful city, congratulations Latvia, greetings from Chile


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

I resume this thread!










*96. Torņa (Tower) street* has a historical army barracks building on one side - it is about 300 metres long.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*97. Dzirnavu street and Birznieka-Upīša street corner* in southern part of centre.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Before you close this thread I must thank you for all the great pics of one of the most beautiful cities in Europe! kay:
Anyway it was an original concept and it was a pleasure visiting it a couple of times a week.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Before you close this thread I must thank you for all the great pics of one of the most beautiful cities in Europe! kay:
> Anyway it was an original concept and it was a pleasure visiting it a couple of times a week.


With "resume" I mean - I restart it. So, there will be new pics further on!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

And I second what Benonie said! Lovely thread, such fantastic pictures. Well, look forward to more as always.


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> With "resume" I mean - I restart it. So, there will be new pics further on!


Oké thanks, I've read it wrong...
So we can watch your pics in the future! Glad to hear that.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

I love that bank building in 222


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*98.* First time in this thread - *Bolderāja district. *Bolderāja is a very distant part of Riga. Located in the northern part of the city about 15 km from centre, it is like a completely separate town, because there is a vast unurban area (Spilves meadows) which separates it. It was historically a fisherman's village, and the historical part of it consists of small, low floor wooden houses. Here you see a bit of historical part, Bolderāja catholic church to the left (there is also lutheran church in Bolderāja) and a snap of commieblock area in background.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*99. Reval Hotel Latvia* - largest hotel in Baltic states with some 600 rooms - fits perfectly to this day concept, because it's both Soviet, both modern time architecture example. Building itself is built in 70ies, but some 10 years ago it was reconstructed and after also low-floor extension with shop arcade built.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*100.* Old Town's northern part and left bank.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*101. Māras lake *close to Arkādijas park in Torņakalns district. Nice resting place in left bank Riga.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*102. St. Pavil's Lutheran church* in Grīziņkalns district.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*103. Skārņu street* with beautiful old houses.


----------



## lkm373 (Feb 20, 2009)

RIga looks beautiful, i always though that there was probably nothing special there but i was wrong.

Vecais Sakarnis, which camera did you use to take these pics. they are very high quality!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

lkm373 said:


> RIga looks beautiful, i always though that there was probably nothing special there but i was wrong.
> 
> Vecais Sakarnis, which camera did you use to take these pics. they are very high quality!


Nikon D40.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*
104. Latvia National opera building in light&music show in light festival "Staro Riga".* I will devote this week mostly to the festival pictures as far as it fits in day concepts. More pictures of this and last year's "Staro Riga" you can find here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=749036&page=2 (and there will be more!)


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*
105. *Cosy wooden house and a cadilliac in *Torņakalns* historical neighbourhood.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*
106. Arena Riga* is the largest indoor arena in Latvia, it was built for World championship in ice hockey 2006, which was held in Latvia. Arena Riga was also one of the festival "Staro Riga" objects this year - light choreography of many searchlights from arena rooftop.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*107. Riga from above at night* - in letf side you see Skanstes Virsotnes highrises in festival "Staro Riga" time.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

...charming city


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*
108. View* from Bastejkalns hill.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow. Lovely nightpics! kay:


----------



## Luo (Aug 5, 2007)

Very beautiful city, I beg it! :applause:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*109. Mateja baptist church* on Matīsa street.


----------



## Прибалтиец (Jun 7, 2010)

Даёшь новые фото!!!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Прибалтиец;59590843 said:


> Даёшь новые фото!!!


New Riga photos from me here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=59657993#post59657993

and in my blog, of course: www.photoriga.com


----------



## Прибалтиец (Jun 7, 2010)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> New Riga photos from me here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=59657993#post59657993
> 
> and in my blog, of course: www.photoriga.com


Сам фотографируешь?
Очень качественные снимки!
FORSHI!!!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The metropolis, which doesn't have metro yet. Otherwise, a very nice city.


----------



## Прибалтиец (Jun 7, 2010)

dj4life said:


> The metropolis, which doesn't have metro yet. Otherwise, a very nice city.


МЕТРО в нашем городе нету  Он не такой большой... да и сложности с грунтом.


----------



## W.W (Nov 1, 2013)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> *3. Hotel Riga - close by Opera house.* Originally it was built in 1878 (architect was the first professional architect with Latvian nationality - Jānis Frīdrihs Baumanis) in eclectism style and was the main Riga hotel in 30ies. Sadly it was destroyed in WW2, but this 50's style eclecticism building was built instead in 1956 and still nowadays serve as one of the main and most prestigious Riga hotels.


*I have a suspicion that Hotel Riga is an example of Stalinist Neoclassicism, not eclectics...
The presence of this style in Riga`s architecture just adds on to the city`s diversity.*


----------



## W.W (Nov 1, 2013)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> ^^ Come and see!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The house on Valdemara street has a brother. Built in 1907-1909*


----------



## W.W (Nov 1, 2013)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> ^^ Thank you! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
When was it built? Splendid building!*


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

W.W said:


> *
> When was it built? Splendid building!*


In 1912. Architect was a Latvian Mārtiņš Nukša. He is the author of 20 Art Nouveau buildings.


----------

